# Animal Communication



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

The Animal Communicator | Watch Documentaries Online | Promote Documentary Film

This is a really interesting documentary on animal human communication.


----------



## AmyOle (Jul 17, 2013)

That was awesome! Thanks for the link--


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's another link to this documentary as the other link is not available.






And here's an interview with Anna Breytenbach giving more of her insight into animal communication.


----------

